# Evil Revolt Build!



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Not many of these out here.. thought i'd build one up for the hell of it.

specs and more pictures to follow, but for now a little tease...

*37.3lbs*









*Specs:*

Frame : Evil revolt size large, blk ano
Fork : '10 Boxxer World cup (in excellent working order might i add... thanks again Sram!)
Shock : Fox dhx rc4 (soon to have Ti spring once correct weight is dialed in)
Wheels : Crank Brothers Opium
Tires : Specialized clutch sx 2.3
Brakes : Avid Elixer CRs 203/203
Shifting : XTR shifta' and XTR shadow GS der (until it snaps in half.. RED x.o on back up)
Cassette : Shimano SLX 11-28
Cranks : Shimano Saint 170mm attached to an e13 37tooth ring
Guide : MRP G2
Stem + Bars : Sunline direct mount with Sunline limited edition red 745s (and grips with matching end caps)
Post : Thompson Masterpiece
Saddle : Specialized phenom sl Ti 130mm
Headset : Cane creek Double X reducer v2.0

and i probably forgot something else.. oh well.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

sick. who has the black ano versions now?


----------



## 69nites (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't know about those wheels on that bike.... otherwise Sick. I've scoping out the revolts and I'm really impressed I need to get on one!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Interesting geometry on that bike. Really low BB, but not as slack as I thought it would be. Cool bike regardless.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 69nites (Aug 20, 2008)

Raptordude said:


> Interesting geometry on that bike. Really low BB, but not as slack as I thought it would be. Cool bike regardless.


The revolt's geometry is very adjustable. You can run a 64 degree HA if you so desired.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> Interesting geometry on that bike. Really low BB, but not as slack as I thought it would be. Cool bike regardless.


Bike is in low BB position with slack head angle.

optical illusion with camera presents it steeper then it is.

Mojo Wheels in Denver has them in stock now.


----------



## sanjosedre (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks great, how does it ride?


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

please give a review of the wheels when you can.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

nice build, how does the rc4 ride? i think thats the fox rc4


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

it may just be the photo but the red looks cheap on that bike. Still I bet it rides amazing.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

If those are the new DH version of the Cobalt/Iodine wheels, they should hold up nicely.

I've heard nothing but good things about those CB wheels.


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

chooofoojoo, can you give us some close up pics of the suspenion linkage on the non-drive side? :thumbsup:


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> If those are the new DH version of the Cobalt/Iodine wheels, they should hold up nicely.
> 
> I've heard nothing but good things about those CB wheels.


*cough* OPIUM *cough*


----------



## 69nites (Aug 20, 2008)

I didn't know the opiums were released I assumed they were iodines when I glanced at them. I take my comment about the wheels back. Just plain fantastic build


----------



## 69nites (Aug 20, 2008)

stylie said:


> chooofoojoo, can you give us some close up pics of the suspenion linkage on the non-drive side? :thumbsup:


there's a good photo in http://www.nsmb.com/2898-steve-smith-riding-the-evil-revolt that article. And even an explanation of how it works.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

69nites said:


> I didn't know the opiums were released I assumed they were iodines when I glanced at them. I take my comment about the wheels back. Just plain fantastic build


http://www.crankbrothers.com/wheel_opium.php


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks for wasting my time

This video either has been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

P.S. "Thought I'd build one up for the hell of it." ??????

Daddy Warbucks over here thought he'd build up a Revolt with BoXXER and Opiums "for the hell of it."


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> P.S. "Thought I'd build one up for the hell of it." ??????
> 
> Daddy Warbucks over here thought he'd build up a Revolt with BoXXER and Opiums "for the hell of it."


Shop Rat at Biggest DH shop in Colorado has their benefits


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice ride! Your a lucky focker.

Why special-ed tires are those?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

One_Speed said:


> Nice ride! Your a lucky focker.
> 
> Why special-ed tires are those?


Aaron, I think that's an SX casing Clutch, front and rear.

Personally, I run a Clutch 2.3 SX in the front, and a Chunder 2.3 SX in the rear.

Fantastic tire combo.

And chooofoojoo... I envy you. One of these days I'll get my own shop open and build up a bike of this sorts just because. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

cool, i rode one at the Blackrock Demo day and loved it. Fun bike...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

SOOOO!

initial ride reports reveal that this bike rips. 

A little info about where i'm coming from, and how i like to ride 
Came from a '09 sx trail, which is obviously much shorter travel and spunkier. That build came in a 34lbs or so. The reason i built up the SXt was because the fine doctors decided to tell me after my 2nd acl tear in my left knee that it was time to "take it easy for a year". my idea of easy was SX Trail easy... Upon pushing myself on that I decided my knee was more than capable of holding itself together. A big bike was in order. 

Specialized's demo is all the rage (the '10 model) and was very high up on my list, but they decided not to carry the 150/83mm drivetrain into production. Gave a call up to Gabe at Evil and after carefully tracking FedEx for 3 days my frame showed up. 

Overall impressions are that it's VERY planted at speed. Never ever ever ever in my life ever liking anything about the Iron horse sunday or any Dave Weagle product for that matter i'm blown away by his new system. I've always been a fan of single pivots, and Dave's extra legitimate way of manipulating the shock curve really makes for a fun bike. 

Being a polar opposite from my SXtrail that hopped and skipped it's way down the trail, in the air more than on the ground, The Evil just feels planted finding traction in every molecule of dirt and rock it can get it's tires on. This is by no means a Free ride bike, and i would even say it's a stretch to call it a recreational DH'er, the Evil is pure race bike. Low, slack, and fast. Starting out in the Low BB position (13.78in) and slack HA (63*) i ended up moving the head tube insert to the steep position (64*) and that really made it rip. Because the Boxxer's a2c is so low, The numbers are actually measured at 13.67" BB and 64.6* HA. 

The RC4 damper is really nice. it's a true pleasure to ride something that has independent hi/lo speed compression valving. I've rode Vivids before and the dual stage rebound is a fun novelty, but on a frame with such complex shock curve one stage rebound is perfect. The RC4 pushes so much fluid (~4x that of a DHX 5.0) that fade is a non issue. 

Hmmm... not sure what else i can say. Pretty much most of this is the First Ride impressions. After a good couple of times up at the resorts i'll have a good idea of all the goods and bads this frame has to offer. I will be switching between the Boxxer and 40rc2 to get a feel for both set ups. 

Thanks again to Gabe at Evil, Elana at Sram, and all my co-workers at Mojo Wheels for giving me the time to build it today.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice build! As usual...

I would love to get my hands on a frame to replace my Flatline. I love the Rocky, but it's just too heavy.


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

Anyone find it kinda funny that he's running a MRP chain guide on the Evil?

Really nice looking bike there!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> If those are the new DH version of the Cobalt/Iodine wheels, they should hold up nicely.
> 
> I've heard nothing but good things about those CB wheels.


Yeah, I hope that they use a different way to keep the hub from becoming contaminated, as the longer-term tests are starting to come in on the XC-AM wheelsets...

They are awesome...looking.

The wheels aside, really kick-ass looking bike and I cannot wait to hear how it rides. I would really consider a shorter travel version of that bike for AM riding, so I look forward to EVIL's new offerings as they come out.


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

Ran into DW riding one at Highland last thursday. what a sick ass bike


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

CharacterZero said:


> Yeah, I hope that they use a different way to keep the hub from becoming contaminated, as the longer-term tests are starting to come in on the XC-AM wheelsets...
> 
> They are awesome...looking.
> 
> The wheels aside, really kick-ass looking bike and I cannot wait to hear how it rides. I would really consider a shorter travel version of that bike for AM riding, so I look forward to EVIL's new offerings as they come out.


The way I seem to operate with my bikes is "long term" = >6 months.

I think they'll hold up just fine. My iodines did hucking on my SXTrail. :thumbsup:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

chooofoojoo said:


> The way I seem to operate with my bikes is "long term" = >6 months.
> 
> I think they'll hold up just fine. My iodines did hucking on my SXTrail. :thumbsup:


That is great news.

Long term is all relative, and for all intents and purposes, a model year in the bike industry. Enough time for people to put some miles on them.

I think they are damn sexy and that spoke count is awesome - you are right, they seem to take a beating on the rim side just fine (haven't seen any taco reports just yet) but the HUB is the problem...hucking usually doesn't destroy hubs, pedalling does.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Good little write up, chooo.

Keep the details coming.

Also, keep me (us) posted about the wheels. I've heard some seal issues about those CB wheels, and want to know how those suckers hold up.


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

The last post in the review on the Crank Brothers wheels link posted above captures the rear hub failing on video...guy goes to torque up a climb and you hear 'clank, clank, clank' as something inside the hub (I think it was one of the pawls) fails.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

BillT said:


> The last post in the review on the Crank Brothers wheels link posted above captures the rear hub failing on video...guy goes to torque up a climb and you hear 'clank, clank, clank' as something inside the hub (I think it was one of the pawls) fails.


Yeah, I saw that.

But I refuse to take someone's video on the internet as a regular occurrence for any product. Some riders weight more, some riders don't care for their products, some riders received that 1 in 10,000 faulty product due to manufacturing issues... the list goes on.

I want to see more reviews.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

More pics. 

















Soon to have riding pics. I think i can get out for a decent ride on monday.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Yeah, I saw that.
> 
> But I refuse to take someone's video on the internet as a regular occurrence for any product. Some riders weight more, some riders don't care for their products, some riders received that 1 in 10,000 faulty product due to manufacturing issues... the list goes on.
> 
> I want to see more reviews.


Yeah, agreed that the failure in the vid is probably the most dramatic...the other ones that are not sealed up properly and end up frozen aren't nearly as entertaining.

I actually just blew up a hub, definitely on the "exception to the rule" side.

I want those wheels to be kick ass, trust me. I would love to put a set on my bike.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

CharacterZero said:


> Yeah, agreed that the failure in the vid is probably the most dramatic...the other ones that are not sealed up properly and end up frozen aren't nearly as entertaining.
> 
> I actually just blew up a hub, definitely on the "exception to the rule" side.
> 
> I want those wheels to be kick ass, trust me. I would love to put a set on my bike.


Holy crap, man. how the frick' did you do that? I guess I'm glad I went with King hubs instead of Hope Pro II's. Sheesh!

Yeah, I want the CB wheels to take off, as well. I'd love to see a new spoke/hoop/hub design introduced into the market that isn't super proprietary like the Specialized 25mm hub/axle, or the Shimano center lock hubs, etc.

I think if they can get the hub issues sorted out, which shouldn't be all that difficult, things should run quite smoothly. I love that new spoke design. Simple, and strong.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Holy crap, man. how the frick' did you do that? I guess I'm glad I went with King hubs instead of Hope Pro II's. Sheesh!
> 
> Yeah, I want the CB wheels to take off, as well. I'd love to see a new spoke/hoop/hub design introduced into the market that isn't super proprietary like the Specialized 25mm hub/axle, or the Shimano center lock hubs, etc.
> 
> I think if they can get the hub issues sorted out, which shouldn't be all that difficult, things should run quite smoothly. I love that new spoke design. Simple, and strong.


JRA, climbing a techy hill. 
I agree with your choice...King HD is being laced up in the near future.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

CharacterZero said:


> I actually just blew up a hub, definitely on the "exception to the rule" side.


Smooth.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Holy crap, man. how the frick' did you do that? I guess I'm glad I went with King hubs instead of Hope Pro II's. Sheesh!
> 
> Yeah, I want the CB wheels to take off, as well. I'd love to see a new spoke/hoop/hub design introduced into the market that isn't super proprietary like the Specialized 25mm hub/axle, or the Shimano center lock hubs, etc.
> 
> I think if they can get the hub issues sorted out, which shouldn't be all that difficult, things should run quite smoothly. I love that new spoke design. Simple, and strong.


Are you implying that CB hubs/spokes are less proprietary than Shimano Centerlock hubs? I disagree. You can get adapters to run ISO rotors on CL hubs. And you can pick up nipples/spokes at any bike shop.

The CB wheels are kind of cool. But the sealing issue does not seem to be a limited occurrence. It's not a huge deal... but it should be made better for that kind of coin.

You said you won't take a video as a regular occurrence... but you see a picture of a cracked hub and you condemn Hope?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice
I really am diggin the look of the evil revolt, wouldnt mind building one up meself
But at $5199 AUD for frame only?
Yea right


----------



## IrSc (Dec 11, 2008)

chooofoojoo said:


> Shop Rat at Biggest DH shop in Colorado has their benefits


what bike shop and where? how much is that frame?


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

IrSc said:


> what bike shop and where? how much is that frame?


Mojo Wheels in Denver. Frames are $2900 for white powder coat and $3100 for the black ano. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Are you implying that CB hubs/spokes are less proprietary than Shimano Centerlock hubs? I disagree. You can get adapters to run ISO rotors on CL hubs. And you can pick up nipples/spokes at any bike shop.
> 
> The CB wheels are kind of cool. But the sealing issue does not seem to be a limited occurrence. It's not a huge deal... but it should be made better for that kind of coin.
> 
> You said you won't take a video as a regular occurrence... but you see a picture of a cracked hub and you condemn Hope?


I've heard multiple horror stories about Hope hubs, so this was simply a confirmation of my suspicions.

The Cane Creek wheels seal issue is a known problem, but catastrophic failure of the hubs like in that video? Seems like a less-than-average occurrence.

And sure, center lock hubs can use an adapter, but when they first came out, adapters were hard if not impossible to come by. If memory serves, they didn't even manufacture adapters at first (I could be wrong about this). If this spoke design takes off in the industry, I'd imagine spokes would be easier to find and most shops would carry them on hand. Something similar to like how now after two or three years after the introduction of center lock, you can order center lock adapters from most bike shops. Given time, if a new standard comes into the industry, parts become more easily accessible.


----------



## UneaK (May 17, 2009)

I love it 
I'm saving my pennies for an Evil frame


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> If this spoke design takes off in the industry


It won't.

There are [MANY] very good reasons why we've been lacing/building bicycle wheels the way we have been for the past few decades. Namely, cost.

The Crank Brothers wheel have the "wow" and "cool" down, but in this day and age (and economy), I highly doubt these things will be around in another 3 years.

But yes, I agree. They do _look_ f-ing SWEET. (isn't that all that matters, anyways?)

***

And oh yeah, choo your bike looks fresh to death -- but that's pretty much to be expected given your previous builds.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Rb said:


> It won't.
> 
> There are [MANY] very good reasons why we've been lacing/building bicycle wheels the way we have been for the past few decades. Namely, cost.
> 
> ...


Funny that 1.5 headtubes took a few years for the industry to catch on. One of the first mass-produced bikes was the Iron Horse SGS, and at the time the only company to manufacture a headset was FSA, and the only company to make a fork was Manitou (Shermann). Otherwise, you had to have reducers. Now, 1.5 or tapered is a total standard for Freeride and most DH bikes.

Not saying that CB *will* take off, but for certain applications like XC and AM, the CB wheels could be a standard in the coming years.


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

chooofoojoo said:


> SOOOO!
> 
> initial ride reports reveal that this bike rips.
> 
> ...


U getting rid of your SX?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't see how low spoke count wheels offer any advantage to a 32 or 36h, conventional wheel. Sorry, but I just don't think you can beat a high-quality hand-built wheel for a bicycle. The rim interface and long nipples look interesting, but I would love to see some reviews before even thinking about buying.

With that said, your build looks amazing Choo!!! I really want a Revolt, I think it will be my next DH frame.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

sick... Shoulda gone with Boxxer Red or Black on the fork though. The white sorta clashes I feel.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

slothoncanvas said:


> sick... Shoulda gone with Boxxer Red or Black on the fork though. The white sorta clashes I feel.


Unfortunately this is a 'run what you brung' circumstance. all my forks are white (boxxer w.c., 40, totem, etc. ) so i just had to try and incorporate some white in other places.

i was thinking about just shelling out for another boxxer in black, however the black boxxer is a gloss finish, whereas the ano is a matte... so actually a black 40 would be the ideal fork based sheerly on aesthetics.

the boxxer feels best though. no contest there. :thumbsup:


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

chooofoojoo said:


> Unfortunately this is a 'run what you brung' circumstance. all my forks are white (boxxer w.c., 40, totem, etc. ) so i just had to try and incorporate some white in other places.
> 
> i was thinking about just shelling out for another boxxer in black, however the black boxxer is a gloss finish, whereas the ano is a matte... so actually a black 40 would be the ideal fork based sheerly on aesthetics.
> 
> the boxxer feels best though. no contest there. :thumbsup:


Get a red Boxxer.


----------

